# Fantastic Al Di Meola rhythm video



## maliciousteve (Sep 3, 2007)

This video is pretty cool. His use of rhythm has really interested me now. Quite interesting to see if you guys could do what he's doing


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes I can tap one rhythm and play another.
And on a lucky day I can tap a one with my foot and 2 different with my hands, for small periods of time, depending on the what time of the day it is.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 3, 2007)

I have to MARCH one rhythm and play another. Sensemaya is hard.


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 4, 2007)

wow I hated his tone in that intro video, but yeah I can do this mostly to simple things

YouTube - Paco de lucia - Almoraima Falseta.-Bulerias

I found this amazing, he taps the 2 and 3 in 3/4 of every bar with his right foot, plays insane rythms and never faulters, AND hes tapping the body of the guitar (golpe) to create other rhythms. Wow I need so much work. Please someone else watch that and comment on the amazingness haha


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 4, 2007)

some youtuber said:


> Go fuck yourself.
> Paco is God.



That pretty much sums up my opinion of Paco. That guy is just ridiculous.

Di Meola's tone in that video was so bad that I couldn't get all the way through, it obscured anything he tried to communicate rythmically, I thought. He's definitely a great player though, even if some of his albums lower themselves to Mexican restaurant music, heh.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 4, 2007)

Paco is awesome.
thanks for posting that up, I haven't listened him in years.
watch this one . At about 3 minutes in they all start shredding their asses off.
YouTube - PACO DE LUCIA , John McLaughlin , AL DI MEOLA


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 4, 2007)

al has horrible tone in that vid


----------



## josh821 (Sep 8, 2007)

Why all the tone hate? I mean, it wasn't even about his tone so why focus so much on that that you miss the point of what he's trying to teach?


----------



## playstopause (Sep 8, 2007)

josh821 said:


> Why all the tone hate? I mean, it wasn't even about his tone so why focus so much on that that you miss the point of what he's trying to teach?



Well said.

Anyway, DiMeola > all of you.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 9, 2007)

He came across a little pretentious in that video...and I'm not really following what he's saying.

Why wouldn't I want to focus on what he's playing rhythmically?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting video. The foot-tapping thing is something I've tried to cultivate in my own playing for a while. It's actually really helped with my phrasing and rhythm playing.

His tone is pretty bad, but it looks like a borrowed practice amp in the background, so...

It's always awesome watching him play. The level of control that guy has is just insane.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2007)

josh821 said:


> Why all the tone hate? I mean, it wasn't even about his tone so why focus so much on that that you miss the point of what he's trying to teach?



Have you heard the godlike tone that he had in the 70s? 


Anyway, the Al Di Meola vid was awesome... and the paco video was just unholy.


----------



## josh821 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> He came across a little pretentious in that video...and I'm not really following what he's saying.
> 
> Why wouldn't I want to focus on what he's playing rhythmically?



Yeah I thought it sounded like he was cutting off the interviewer a lot myself. :/

I think the point is to treat rhythms sort of like two seperate rhythms, I guess somewhat like a polyrhythm but not necessarily so complex. If you always keep the basic rhythm going with your foot then you can weave in and out of that rhythm at will with your hands without ever losing where you are in the song. It's sort of like rhythm counterpoint.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 10, 2007)

josh821 said:


> Why all the tone hate? I mean, it wasn't even about his tone so why focus so much on that that you miss the point of what he's trying to teach?



I think that it's pretty hard to comminicate the finer points of syncopation, accenting and rythym when ever note in an indistinguishable mess. I don't hold that against Di Meola at all, just an unhappy accident.


----------

